# Leaky Sink



## jncwbb (May 31, 2006)

The water in our sink is leaking out of the top of the ring connecting the neck of our fixture to the base. this is a brand-new fixture, replaced due to the exact same problem happening with our old system.

any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## asbestos (Jun 1, 2006)

buy a fixture made out of something that does not leak. if the other one did it it is either defective or you are installing it wrong. RTM


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello JNC:
I perceive you may be talking about the sink faucet. The neck usually has an "O-ring" or two around it and a collar that slips over the neck and screws onto the base. If this is the case you could take it apart again and inspect the o-ring(s); if it/they are in good shape you need to carefully adjust the torque on the collar. If it is too lose you get a leak; too tight you damage the o-rings and cause a leak also. There is a range of "happy medium" there and it will work just right, allowing the neck to swing from side to side and preventing any leaks. I realize you may have been talking about something entirely different but this is the picture that was painted in my mind; let me know how it turns out for you.


----------

